
Google Tries Something Retro - Nexus Q Media Player Made in the U.S.A. - cpeterso
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/28/technology/google-and-others-give-manufacturing-in-the-us-a-try.html?pagewanted=all
======
Zenst
Fantastic stuff and about time. It may cost more to make localy, but the knock
on effect means its still overall cheaper as those you pay are people who
would not be paid otherwise and they then buy things and pay tax's etc.

So when you start to look at the true cost or doing something localy as
apposed to outsourceing you start to wonder why goverments don't promote it
more and add a green TAX on imports to balance out all that extra shipping
cost etc.

